# 8 HP Briggs won't start



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my first post on this forum. I just purchased a used Coleman Powermate 4000 watt generator from my Wife's Cousin. The engine is a Briggs & Stratton model 197412 8 HP, he said it probably has less than 3 hours run time on it and it hasn't been started for over 2 years.

I drained the old gas, replaced the fuel filter and refilled the tank with fresh gas. After pulling the rope a few times and no hit, I shot a small spritz of starting fluid in the carb and it started but would not continue to run, I tried thei 3 times and quit. I pulled the cover over the carb off and noticed the chocke was stuck, I freed this up with some WD 40.

I'm going to pull the carb apart and give it a good cleaning. Any suggestions why it won't start and continue to run? I'm wondering if the fuel pump went bad from setting.

Also, it has a rotary on off switch that is broken. I pulled the recoil starter cover and looked at the switch, I have no idea how it works, there is a single wire with a forked tang attached to the end that was dangling in mis air and I see no way to attach it to the switch, he said the last time he started it he had to pull the plug wire to kill it. I got it very cheap so it's worth fixing up.

I hope someone can help me, I love a challenge like this.


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the last time he ran the generator the engine didn't run steady, he said it was surging.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

As far as running, my guess is that the carburetor is gummed up from varnished, stale gas. A good cleaning is definitely in order. Run a tag wire through the jets and make sure the small passages are clean. I'm not sure on the switch.Could you post a picture?


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I'm just going to replace the rotary on-off switch with a toggle switch. Does the switch need to go to ground to stop the engine?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

From what you've explained you'll need a good carb dip and an overhaul kit to repair this most likely, and overhaul kits run close to $50. The problem I see a lot with generators is rust in the carbs, and rust doesn't clean out well with a dip. I'm going to get an ultra-sonic cleaner for the shop soon, I hear they work on rust well.

The switch in the shroud is just a kill switch; one end goes to the coil, the other grounds through the shroud, this is most likey the only way to shut the engine off unless you use the low oil shut down wire to ground out the coil.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Take pictures of the linkage before removing the carb.

BG


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. I pulled the carb apart and got lucky, no rust. Hopefully a good cleaning and new carb kit will have it running like new.


----------

